# When to take pics of Udders.....



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Guys!! When do you take pictures of your girls' udders for your websites etc. I need to take pics for my website do you think they would have less capacity this spring ( they kidded jan 27 09' ) ,as I would like to fully shave them for the photo. Also how long do you take the kids away before taking pics? I have nigerians. Thanks!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe I have an udder pic on my site of was a 12 hour fill....at two weeks fresh. I'd wait a few days till your kids were bigger to separate at night.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!! Yes, these babies need there mommy full time for a few more weeks :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We usually try and get pics done at around 1-2 months fresh, that is when they are producing the most milk. For those nursing, we separate the kids at night, milk them out at night then take pics the next morning when they are 12 hours full.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I do the exact same as goathappy.  Around 30-60 days fresh. I let their udders fill a maximum of 13 hours, more often I let them fill 11-12 hours. Take the pic and then put babies back with their dam. If I have the time, I'll milk out the mom to see how much she'll give, but mostly just stick her back with her hungry babies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I tend to take a lot of pictures and I take them throughout her lactation. Shortly after kidding, a week fresh, etc. I love to take the camera with me to the barn when I fill the girls in for milking. That way if I happen to only be milking every so often, then I can get a good photo if one looks awesome. If I'm milking on a routine, then I just do that on the weekend sometime.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i bottle raise my kids so there is always a fresh supply of milk at the house. This way i can take pictures withough having to worry about hungry babies. Usually twelve to fourteen hours is best. Some times more if you wait longer in the lactation.
I do shavve udders for pictures, i then bic the udders to get a close shave.
beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Well since I remove all kids at birth, I dont have to worry about keeping them away to fill the does up. I take photos when their udders are full. Usually, during the show, right before I milk out the does. So they are clipped and clean for the show and pictures.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks !!!! You guys really hand out info :greengrin:


----------

